# Caffeine..? A problem?



## Nick1948 (Jul 14, 2012)

My Granddaughter looks after me and collects used coffee grounds for my garden.. Usually they go to compost ..but, I was wondering if they would harm the chicks.as I have gone to letting the chicks do most of my composting?..Any advice will be rewarded with "friendship"...LOL. Nick48


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

try it! and let me kno! im sure it cant hurt.


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

if nothing else they might run around like a chicken with its head cut off


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

We throw coffee grinds out and so far no problems (been fifteen years). I wouldn't be surprised to find that coffee grinds were good defense against parasites! Actually, there's only a few things we don't throw out to where the birds can get it. We don't throw out meat, petroleums nor anything toxic. Everything else is a go!


----------



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

patlet said:


> We throw coffee grinds out and so far no problems (been fifteen years). I wouldn't be surprised to find that coffee grinds were good defense against parasites! Actually, there's only a few things we don't throw out to where the birds can get it. We don't throw out meat, petroleums nor anything toxic. Everything else is a go!


We put coffee grinds in our compost, and the chickens play in the compost, but I don't think it will kill them or harm them


----------



## Nick1948 (Jul 14, 2012)

I really didn't think it would but, better safe than sorry...Thanks for al the replys..


----------



## AtlasDoc (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, 
My hens have not been at all interested in anything but their feed and the bird seed I use to get them to go where I want. They ignore the scraps I throw out for them.
I made an automatic feeder with a 5 gallon bucket and am thinking maybe I ought to take it away for part of the day.
Any thoughts?


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

AtlasDoc 
If u want them to eat the scraps i would take the feeder away. For most of the day and only give it to them for maybe an hr or so


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine will only eat scraps very rarely. although they do love having a good go at corn on the cob.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

As silly as it sounds, I have noticed that it takes one chicken to try something new. In my yard it's usually the main boy's favorite hen who approaches something new to eat. If she likes it, other hens try it out. Chickens are very into texture. If all they have had are seed or grain like foods, try something like scrambled eggs to get the interested in other food sources. We don't throw them meat, and we really try to avoid giving them fresh eggs ( they like them TOO much), but scrambled eggs are very hard to resist. Then start throwing things into the scrambled eggs...things that you probably wouldn't want to eat yourself, like apple peelings, old veggies and breads. After you see them cleaning it all up, get away from the eggs and try any other kinds of old pastries, cereals, greens, nuts. Once they discover there are other good things to eat, they'll eat less store bought grain and come running to see what new treat you have for them today! My chickens love shrimp tails. We get a treat and they like the skins. The only thing they don't see to like are the onion family and that's it. A varied diet is also more healthy. And I like to think its a mutual benefit.


----------

